# I've got a Hitachi 43UWX10B rear projection TV that wont' turn on



## mcaldera (Aug 5, 2012)

power light stays on. manual or remote power button does nothing. turning electric power source on and off for a longtime usually turns it on. i then leave it on. i turn off cable to blank screen. but if someone accidentaly turns it off it will go off. and i have a hard time getting it on. please help!


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

There may be cold solder joints at or near the power supply board. I had a similar problem with my TV (also Hitachi). If you can get behind the TV, take off the screws at the center/bottom of the TV, and slide out the main board. DO NOT TOUCH THE RED WIRE!!!! But be sure to unplug the TV first!

If you flip over the board, check the connections around the black "box" and touch up the solder joints if you see small "rings" around them. That should take care of the problem.

If you don't see rings, or if touching up the joints doesn't fix the problem, then there may be a more serious problem with the TV, and I would suggest calling a professional TV repairman for that. This is what I ended up doing, and it only cost me about $400 for them to fix it.

HTH


----------



## Gillight (Aug 13, 2012)

If your sets clicks and comes on then clicks back off then you have a problem on the power board more than likely. Electronics [as you may well know] today are designed with a self diagnostic IC that runs a low voltage check over the entire TV and if the returning signals shows something shorted out, a board out or anything that's wrong it shuts down to protect the other circuits. There goes the old smoke test! lol! It could be a cold solder joint as the gentleman before suggested. Cold solder joints have always been a problem with TVs. If it doesn't come on at all then power isn't getting to your power supply. Look for another fuse in this case. Sometimes they have a couple extra laying around and put them in the TV and hide them. Check the Bridge Rectifer for your sourse voltage, if it's not there work back until you find it. If I can help any more just 'E" me.
Gillight ~ [owner & operator of Giltronics - Flat Screen TV Repair]


----------

